# Albert Storm



## Radop (29 Nov 2006)

Although an infanteer with the RCR in Petawawa, I got to know Stormy from his time with 2 Sigs in Petawawa.  He was the Bde Comd Driver and was one person you would be suprised to learn had an University Education.  He was a gentle giant not in hight (under 5'8" if I recall correctly) but had a 50+ inch chest.  He loved to have fun and was one of the most decoreted infanteers I had ever met.  I was saddened to hear of his death in Afghanistan and hope that his family is consoled by the fact that we will stay until the job is done so that his and there sacrifice will not be in vein.

Rest in Peace Stormy.


----------



## Cdnarmybear (29 Nov 2006)

My sincerst condolences go out to Stormy's friends and family. He always had a smile on his face when he would come into our QM in Pet, and it is an honour to have served with him. 
Rest in Peace Stormy. You will always be remembered.


----------



## fire_guy686 (29 Nov 2006)

Heard about this from one of my instructors on my LSVW course who knew him..

Very Tragic
RIP


----------



## Radop (21 Jan 2007)

monitors, please shut this one down and locker' up.

Albert, RIP buddy.


----------

